# Tank v Ferrozzo



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

This fight is scheduled to take place tommorrow night I believe, any news on it? Anybody going?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is it and what promotion is it under?


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

It's supposed to be in Dayton, Ohio. Both men have been on the internet talking about it and both mens wikipedias have been updated (means absolutely nothing I know)

More specifically Dixie Cowgirls Night Club


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wesshaw1985 said:


> It's supposed to be in Dayton, Ohio. Both men have been on the internet talking about it and both mens wikipedias have been updated (means absolutely nothing I know)
> 
> More specifically *Dixie Cowgirls Night Club*


Probably in the back parking lot. Shhh don't tell the bouncers or they'll shut down the whole show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they might be doing an old fashioned street brawl? Either that or its a small affair. Interesting it's in a cowgirl's club.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Abbott won. UD. The comback starts now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

pipe said:


> Abbott won. UD. The comback starts now.


please god no.

All of the people who complain about sonnen or this fighter or that one.... don't know what it's like to have a real POS in the UFC.





> "Let me tell you something about the ground game and Jiu-Jitsu.
> 
> All you un-athletic people out there, you know this for a fact.
> 
> ...





> "I''ll bet he wishes he had that other pectoral muscle
> 
> right about now." -Tank Abbott's comment on Tra
> 
> ...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like this was an old-school NHB match. I guess it was a majority draw, so they had overtime, which Tank won.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Footage of the actual fight can be found here:

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...video-of-it&catid=34:organizations&Itemid=106

And yes, it is even worse than you could have imagined. First of all the fight ended up taking place in some dude's back yard while a BBQ was going on? Second of all, Ferrozzo spends most of the fight lying on his stomach with Tank on top of him. Tank delivers little shots and Ferrozzo comments on each of the with one of the following outbursts "No" "F*** no" "WHOOOO!" or some other jibberish...

They both come off as low rent Kimbo's - and no, that is not a good thing


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Tank could of made himself look good if he had taken advantage of the pitbull when he clearly rocked him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is Tank Abbott we are talking about. He doesn't think clearly in that remark. Anyways glad to see him in the win collum again.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol the guy on his stomach at one point says

"Fuc*ing Pussies in the UFC cant do sht"


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeeeeewwww Tank won!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That was bad. I hope tank hasn't hurt his chance for a Super fight with Ken shamrock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am willing to host Shamrock/Tank, I have a rather small backyard which may hurt ticket sales but I have a large BBQ and and a couple big coolers for beer.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am willing to host Shamrock/Tank, I have a rather small backyard which may hurt ticket sales but I have a large BBQ and and a couple big coolers for beer.


 I'll swing by and pick up Ken on my way....if he can get gas money.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's easy to forget -- and probably hard to believe, if this was the first time you've seen him -- that in the early days of Tank's career, he was a beast. He was a scary, scary guy.

He was a tough test even for some of the top men in the sport, despite having very little training aside from a little boxing and wrestling. He hit like a truck and he was fearless.

Unfortunately, that fearlessness was coupled with arrogance he refused to adapt as the sport changed around him, so his window of success closed very quickly. But unlike many of his contemporaries who decided to call it quits and go back to work, he kept at it, so now we have fights like this.

Guess I can't blame a guy for getting paid, but damn...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Footage of the actual fight can be found here:
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...video-of-it&catid=34:organizations&Itemid=106
> 
> ...


I saw on wikipedia the location was literally "Some Guy's Back yard" I figured it was wiki trolls.. Its not some guys back.. it was some guys back yard :confused05:

( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Abbott )

I feel kinda bad about it. Tank and Scott were kinda original fighters in the ufc.. Reduced to illegal fights in some dudes back yard as two old and fat guys, I feel almost sad for them.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

vandalian said:


> It's easy to forget -- and probably hard to believe, if this was the first time you've seen him -- that in the early days of Tank's career, he was a beast. He was a scary, scary guy.
> 
> He was a tough test even for some of the top men in the sport, despite having very little training aside from a little boxing and wrestling. He hit like a truck and he was fearless.
> 
> ...


I watched his very first fight on live PPV against John Matua...ended up getting koed out and had a seizure...Matua that is. 

Tank was truly the first STREET FIGHTER to join the ranks of the UFC. Unfortunately his lack of discipline and conditioning cost him a lot of key fights; Don Frye, Oleg Taktarov, among others. He had a great fight against Scott back then. Guess what VITOR "THE PHENOM" BELFORT tore through both of them. MAN...if you saw Vitor back then you would know why he's considered a young legend. He was one BAD BOY wrecking shop til damn Randy Couture came out of nowhere and stifled em with his clinch game. 

Ah...the good old days of UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but among street brawlers tank was pretty talented. But as you said his lack of discipline cost him. If he had buckled down he could've truely been a legend rather then a pioneer.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tank Vs. Butterbean, superbowl weekend, toxic's backyard. Make it happen, dont be scared homie.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Why didn't old tank throw some headbutts or downward elbows?


----------

